# لا تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِٱسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي (أشعياء ٤٣: ١)



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِٱسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي (أشعياء ٤٣: ١)*

*

يزداد الخوف في عالمنا، ولكل إنسان خوفه الخاص. فالأولاد يتألمون من ظلم  معلّميهم أحياناً. وبعض النساء في مناطق متعددة في العالم يخَفْن من  رجالهن. والآباء يضطربون ويقلقون من البطالة والطرد من العمل. والسياسيون  يحذرون من الانقلابات. والعلماء يخشون حرباً ذرية مقبلة. والجرائد تضج  بأخبار الهجومات والقتل والسرقات والكوراث. والأتقياء يخافون غضب الله  المعلن على كل فجور الناس. حقاً الخوف يخيم على الجميع.


*






*لكن إلهنا رحيم وقدوس، تحنن برحمته على البشر المرتعبين خوفاً، ووهب لنا الكلمة الواضحة:          «لا تَخَفْ». فمن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجد ٣٦٥ مرة أمر الله الفريد هذا:          «لاَ تَخَافُوا»  فالله يدفع عنّا طوفان الخوف ويخلق بكلمته نوراً في الظلمة. تذكر أن الرب  يمنع عنك كل أنواع الخوف، وينتظر منك الإيمان بجودته. وهو لا يهلكك، ولا  يتركك للمصادفة والكوارث، بل يخلّصك ويحررك من الضيق. إنه يدعوك إلى قربه  وحمايته وسلامه.     

*





*
لربما تقول: الله لا يهتم بي، لأني لم أهتم به طيلة سنواتي الماضية، وأنا  خاطئ، وأخطائي أكبر من أن تُغفر. فنجاوبك: طوبى لك إن أدركت أنك تستحق غضب  الله، وأصغيت إلى روحه القدوس ليعلن لك كل حركاتك الرديئة في أعماق قلبك.  عندئذ تستعد لوعد الله العظيم القائل:          «لا تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ».     *






*ولا يقول الله لك إنه سيفديك إن صليت وآمنت وصُمت، وقدمت أعمالاً صالحة، واستسلمت له نهائياً. بل إنه يقول لك وأنت خاطئ:          «قد فديتُك». هذا الفداء تمَّ في الماضي، فلا تقدر أن تضيف شيئاً لإكمال فدائك، لأنه كمل على الصليب لما صرخ ابن الله:          «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ».  فعندك إمكانيتان: إما أن تقبل هذا الخلاص، أو أن تبقى متشبثاً بعنادك  وترفضه. الحقيقة ثابتة، وهي أن الله قد فداك ويحبك. لقد بذل ابنه الوحيد  لأجلك ليطهرك، وأتم كل بر لأجلك قبل أن وُلدت.     *
*أيها الخاطئ، اسمع بشرى الخلاص، قد غُفرت خطاياك. آمن بنعمة الله  المعلَنة لك في المصلوب. وإيمانك بمن فداك على الصليب يخلّصك، لا بأعمالك  أو سلوكك، لأنك شرير، فبَّررك مجاناً بعمل فدائه. آمِن بخلاصك فتتحرر بالحق  واليقين.*






*
**والله القدوس الذي يخدمه كل الملائكة، ويسيّر طريق النجوم، يعرفك شخصياً  ويدعوك باسمك. إنه يعرف حركات نفسك، قبل أن تطفو إلى ذهنك، فيقيمك من نومك  في خطاياك. ويدعوك من العالم الخائف، وينقلك إلى حضوره. إن كنيسة المسيح  شركة المدعوّين العاملين بقوة الروح القدس. ودعوة الله تجددك، لأن كلمته  حتى اليوم هي خالقة كما هي في اليوم الأول للخلق. فبكلمة الله ينقلب جوهر  أخلاقك، وتُخلَق على صورة ربك. اقرأ كلمة الله يومياً، فتنال قوة عظيمة،  وتثبت في المحبة والفرح والعفة والسلام. إن كلمة الله وحدها تخلق فيك هذه  الفضائل، وليس هي من نفسك البتة.*
*وإلهك يؤكد لك أنك خاصته. قد خلقك  وخلصك، وولدك ثانيةً من الروح القدس. الله القدوس الواحد في ثالوثه، قطع  معك عهداً أبدياً لن ينتهي. فلأجل إيمانك نقلك من خوف العالم إلى الاطمئنان  في رحابه.*
*فسّرّ زنجي أسود هذا الاطمئنان بالله لأولاده بقصة  خيالية، قائلاً: لحقني ثور غاضب وأنا راكض أمامه. فأرى فجأة صندوقاً كبيراً  مفتوحاً، وفيه صندوق آخر مفتوح أيضاً، وفيه صندوق ثالث. فأقفز فيه، وأغلق  الغطاء، ويقفل الغطاءان الآخران أيضاً تباعاً. فيأتي الثور الهائج ليهلكني،  فلا يستحوذ عليّ، لأني في حفظ الثالوث، ولا يلحقني ضَيْر! 
*







*أتفهم هذه الصورة؟*
*الله القدوس يحميك شخصياً، ويضمنك في محبته. وابنه  بررك وطهرك.*
* وروحه يحييك، ويعزيك. فتطمئن في وحدة الله هذه، حتى لا تخاف في  العالم، 
*
*بل تعيش مطمئناً في سلام الله إلى الأبد.*



*أيها القارئ  العزيز وبعد أن عرفت أن الله يدعوك باسمك، ويريد أن ينزع أي نوع من الخوف  من قلبك، فهل تتردد في قبول هذه الدعوة؟ 





*
*فكّر ملياً بهذه الدعوة الفريدة  واقبل إلى الله الملجأ الحصين.*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جيمل جدا ومتكامل وله معانى رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدااا
أجمل تقييم الرب يباركك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*فعلا الموضوع رائع
ومفيد جداا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ياملوكة
ولكي مني احلي تقييم^^

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عجبني جدااااا الموضوع دا
ميرسي كتيييير
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## Mesopotamia (26 نوفمبر 2012)

من اجمل ما قرأته هذا الشهر روعه ربنا وحبيبنا يسوع المسيح يعوض لكِ ويبارك حياتكِ
شكرا 
(ممكن احتفظ بلموضوع او النشر مع ذكر الاسم)

تحياتي


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع  جميل جدااااا
الرب يبارحك حياتك بكل بركه روحيه
واجمل تقييم ليكي ياقمر
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قمر 
ويستحق اجمل تقييم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع راااائع رااائع جدا جدا-
 اكيد هنقله ههههههههههههههه
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تأمُل رائع ما بين روائع السطور
أختنا الغالية مشكورة بالمقام الأول

قد تكون التجارب أو الضيقات التي ترتقي
لحد الضربات أحياناً بسماح من شخص
رب المجد الحنون .... فرصة طيبة و عملية
لإختبار النفس الجدي .... كما يختبر المؤمن
القدرة الحقيقة المُعاشة واقعياً في وعود رب المجد
لنا خصوصاً بفكرة الخوف .... فكل التجارب تنتهي بنفس
النتيجة بإختبار عمل شخص رب المجد بنفوسنا و الخروج
المنتصر بقوة عمل الله فينا ..... بل بالتأكيد علي عمل النعمة
بمن سبقونا و تعلمنا من تجارب رب المجد و قوة نتائجها معهم
كأمثال آباؤونا القديسيين في إختبارات الله لهم و التكليل بالنجاح و النُصرة .

حتى إننا نقول واثقين:"الرب معين لي فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنع بي إنسان؟"
العبرانيين ١٣ : ٦

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
رب المجد يُبارك عملك و خدمتك و كل عمل صالح يُمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## Bent el Massih (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك
وميرسي على الدعوة​*


----------



## sparrow (27 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع مليان بركه وسلام
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## تعيسة (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*         «لا تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ».
الله محبة الله تسامح

شكرا
*


----------



## bashaeran (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك حقيقتا بما انه في الايام هذه نعيش بالخوف يجب ان نطمن بان الله لا يدع ان يظرنا الخوف ونحن نعيش بالله لانه اقرب مما نتصور الينا وشكرا ليك وربنا يباركك


----------

